# How many pork shoulder butts should I cook for 100 pulled pork sandwiches?



## gussygus (Aug 18, 2016)

See below photo for roughly the amount of pulled pork to be in each sandwich.

My guess is 18-20 sandwiches per 8lb (raw weight) butt. 













PulledPork.jpg



__ gussygus
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 18, 2016)

That looks like a good half pound sandwich. Assuming you'll yield about 50% of the raw weight when finished, your 8 lb butt will feed 8 people.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 18, 2016)

I always figure 6 ounces of sandwich meat per sandwich. So 100 sandwiches would be 600 ounces of meat or 37.5 pounds. So with roughly 50% shrinkage you need to start with about 75 to 80 lbs of raw pork butt. Sounds like about 8 to 10 average pork butts.


----------



## farmerchad (Aug 19, 2016)

I just wanted to say thats a crap ton of sammiches. Good luck and keep updated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2016)

3montes said:


> I always figure 6 ounces of sandwich meat per sandwich. So 100 sandwiches would be 600 ounces of meat or 37.5 pounds. So with roughly 50% shrinkage you need to start with about 75 to 80 lbs of raw pork butt. Sounds like about 8 to 10 average pork butts.


X2...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 19, 2016)

3montes said:


> I always figure 6 ounces of sandwich meat per sandwich. So 100 sandwiches would be 600 ounces of meat or 37.5 pounds. So with roughly 50% shrinkage you need to start with about 75 to 80 lbs of raw pork butt. Sounds like about 8 to 10 average pork butts.



I have to second this comment. Also having a bit extra never hurt for let overs or seconds.


----------

